# What Layne Norton Can Teach Us About Building Muscle



## Curt James (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6T2RY7rjSs

Published on May 17, 2012 by bodyhacktv1
What Layne Norton Can Teach Us About Building Muscle | BodyHack Fitness Blog

Alright gym noobs, skinny dudes, hardgainers... Gather 'round.

If you wanted to build as much muscle as possible without using illegal drugs, what would you do?

You could just hit the gym, and make up your own plan from exercises you see the gym rats doing. Uh, good luck...

Or you could buy a bodybuilding magazine, and see how those half-human half-beasts are training, in between their injection sessions in the dark corners of the locker room. Err. Maybe not.

Or even better, you could go to all the forums and websites and read about a million different ways to train, endlessly searching for the program. Well, actually, that might take way too much time.

Wait, I got it.

You'd ask one of the top natural bodybuilders in the world, who is also a doctor and studies skeletal muscle protein metabolism (getting jacked) for a living.

That's what we did, and today, we're sharing that interview with you.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 28, 2012)

I enjoyed this.  Listened to it between sets the other night.   Thanks.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 28, 2012)

Alllll natty baby


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 28, 2012)

Layne is very smart in his craft, even though he's a natty, he knows his shit! Little book worm


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 28, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Layne is very smart in his craft, even though he's a natty, he knows his shit! Little book worm



I was being sarcastic he aint natty


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 28, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> I was being sarcastic he aint natty



He's natty!!  

..Layne is a good dude..No offense taken brother!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 28, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> he's natty!!
> 
> ..layne is a good dude..no offense taken brother!



lol


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2012)

Natural to me is sitting on the couch with a beer and Doritos.

But there's a difference between creatine and whey plus maybe some prohormones and _juicing to the gills._


----------

